# What kind of dog is this?



## BrokenPaddle (Jun 10, 2009)

And how do you tattoo a dog like that?  is it just paint?


----------



## foxdawg (Jun 10, 2009)

*dog*

looks like a plott dog that has been freeze branded.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2009)

x2.


----------



## england9 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks Plott to me too. Has a tracking collar on as well. Where did you find this dog? Have you been able to get in touch of the owner?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2009)

With the tracking collar and freeze brand, it's probably somebody's very valuable bear dog. Incidentally, I live in the county where Plott hounds originated, up on Plott Creek a few miles from here. My dad used to bear hunt with Von Plott.


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Jun 10, 2009)

It was in the Cohutta wilderness.  I was backpacking, and ran into him.  He walked with us for about a mile or so, then he took off.  His collar didn't have any contact information.  I'm sure he's a good dog, and I never saw him again.

I figured he was some type of coon/bear dog.  I was right.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2009)

That's unusual that it didn't have a brass nameplate on the collar.


----------



## ghill4 (Jun 11, 2009)

deff a plott... he prob ran off huntin. Maybe he wasn't far from in owners. Doesn't look like he's been missin very long.


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Jun 11, 2009)

I named him Sammy.  Then he ran off.


----------



## dbodkin (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm probably going to catch it so I'll don my flame suit.  Who in today's technology world would "Brand" a dog.. Just makes me sick... Ever hear of micro-chips.. Geeezzz. /rantoff


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Jun 11, 2009)

I want to get a dog and brand 'BAMF' on it.  I thought it was the coolest thing in the world.  Never seen it before...

I know a couple of sissy dogs that I'd like to brand 'RAT' on it or something like that...


----------



## rvick (Jun 11, 2009)

may have been done with bleach


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

dbodkin, freeze-branding is not branding like you envision. It's a painless procedure that basically turns the hair white, unlike invasivily implanting a borg chip into a live dog (or chopping off certain important parts of your dogs like the animal rightists  seem to want to force everyone to do). I used to keep a bunch of coonhounds, bearhounds, and beagles. Never freezebranded any myself, but some of the people I hunted with did. I've watched them do it-the dog showed no sign at all of discomfort or pain. Not everyone can afford borg chips anyway, plus good hounds are very expensive (can easily get into tens of thousands of dollars for a top-notch one) frequently stolen, and that freeze brand can't be altered very easily.


----------



## dbodkin (Jun 11, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> dbodkin, freeze-branding is not branding like you envision. It's a painless procedure that basically turns the hair white, unlike invasivily implanting a borg chip into a live dog (or chopping off certain important parts of your dogs like the animal rightists  seem to want to force everyone to do). I used to keep a bunch of coonhounds, bearhounds, and beagles. Never freezebranded any myself, but some of the people I hunted with did. I've watched them do it-the dog showed no sign at all of discomfort or pain. Not everyone can afford borg chips anyway, plus good hounds are very expensive (can easily get into tens of thousands of dollars for a top-notch one) frequently stolen, and that freeze brand can't be altered very easily.



I have never see or heard of freeze branding.  But those two words only puts a painful image in my old noggin. Your borg chip is cheap $30-$45.   If people are paying that kind of cash for coon dogs I would think $45 would be chump change.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 12, 2009)

Must have been doing a little illegal bear  hunting out of season to train the dogs....no name on the collar so no one will be able to track back to the owner.


----------



## hog trappa (Jun 14, 2009)

curdogsforhogs hit the nail dead on the head


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 2, 2009)

that is a freeze brand, no dout about it. ive done hundreds of them on black cattle. we use dry ice and alcohol, some folks use liquid nitrogen. as to it being painless, i never asked a cow, but they sure do jump and squirm . . . at first.


----------



## boz614 (Jul 3, 2009)

I say Plott too, but he also looks a lot like a SLED stock hound which have been bred by SC LEO's and used on "bloodhound tracking teams" in the state for decades.  Seen some come out tan, black and tan, black, and brindled.  Heck of good tracking hounds though and fast in the woods and swamp!!  Don't know a whole lot about the Plotts though.


----------



## Powerstroke_4x4_08 (Jul 3, 2009)

I would freeze brand all my dogs, cows, anything i could get my hands on if i knew it would make some animal activist mad.


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 3, 2009)

He has plott in Him but not 100% plot, ears are too large for a pure bred plot.
I had several pure bred directly from German stock, of Course in the US people mix breed the dogs according to what they think they need.

Of the many breeds of Hounds, the Plott Hound has many distinctive, characteristics and traits that make it both, a working dog and pet. As the name suggests, Plott Hounds are renowned hunters that will hunt just about any animal, such as deer, wolf puma, coyote and even bear. In fact, they are considered as the best bear hunters around. What makes the Plott Hound such a good hunter is its phenomenal stamina. Here's some information on Plott Hounds. 

Breed evolution 

The Plott Hound has a long history that goes back to the 1750's. Although the ancestor of this breed was brought from Germany by Jonathan Plott and his brother, the country of origin, according to records, is the United States. The dog that Plott introduced to the US was the Hanoverian Hound. The Plott family conducted cross-breeding involving Blevin Hounds, Curs and Blood Hounds and the resultant breed was the Plot Hounds that we see today. 

Appearance 

The Plott Hound is a medium-sized, muscular dog with a dense, short and glossy coat. Its coat has a variety of colors that include non-solid, black, grey, tan, red, brown, yellow, brindle and blue. Overall, it must have a streak color effect. The large and long drop ears of Plott Hounds are their most visibly distinct characteristic. They have long tails that are usually wagged high when alert, and also when alert, a Plott Hound will wrinkle its forehead. This dog also drools and slobbers a lot, a factor that must be kept in mind, especially if you have expensive carpets, rugs, and upholstery in your home. 

Behavioral Traits 

If you are looking for a brave, enthusiastic and active dog then you can buy Plott Hound puppies for sale or Plott Hound for sale. The reason it makes such a good pet is because it is easily trainable and co-exists with just about anyone. Plot Hounds are extremely friendly and get along well with children, other home pets and all adult members of the family. Apart from this, they are also very intense, determined and adamant particularly while put to work in the field where they are extremely happy to be. The Plott Hound is also intelligent, loyal and has sharp scent skills. It is extremely brave and will face any large animal without fear. Despite being friendly, it is wary of strangers. By adulthood, Plott Hounds stand between 21 and 27 inches tall and weigh between 40 and 75 lbs. 

Healthcare and exercise 

A Plott hound has a habit of eating very fast and this can cause gastric torsion and possibly fatal twisting of the stomach, referred to as bloat. Apart from these dog health hazards, Plot Hounds are a healthy breed. They have a life span of 12-14 years and a litter size of 4-10 Plott Hound Puppies. Owing to its good stamina and outdoor heritage, the Plott Hound needs plenty of exercise and space. It would make a good working dog and pet for people living in rural areas and is not particularly suited to apartment living. 

The choice to own a Plott Hound is yours. If you have a large home with enough fenced space around it and have a daily job to perform for your dog, the Plott Hounds are possibly the pet for you.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 3, 2009)

The microchips are nice, but there are different technologies and not all scanners can read the different chips.
A lot of pet owners are using tattoos (usually in the ear) and freeze branding because it is foolproof and easily recognizable.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Jul 3, 2009)

The only freeze branded dogs I've ever saw were bear dogs, wait I'm sorry they were "N. GA. hog dogs".

I think Curdogsforhogs got it figured out.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Jul 4, 2009)

he looks like plot/lab to be honest with ya


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like a full Plott to me, but could have a little bluetick or something in it, definitely not any lab. I've owned several papered ones over the years, and live in the same county where they originated. I've seen the Plott family's personal stock that are as pure-bred as you can get. Pure-bred Plotts are really variable. Some are solid brindle, some are black-backed with brindle legs, some are solid black, a few are a buckskin color and a few are a grayish-blue color. Most have a bit shorter ears than that one, but I've had a registered Plott with ears that long. I've had a couple really good coon/bear dogs that were Plott/bluetick cross.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 4, 2009)

*No name tag*

Doesn't make since to be running a dog with a tracking system but no name tag on the collar....unless someone was training out of season or somwhere they werent supposed to be and didnt want to be caught ??  





NCHillbilly said:


> That's unusual that it didn't have a brass nameplate on the collar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, Curdogs, that was meant to be kinda tongue-in-cheek. I was suggesting the same thing without just coming out and saying it. I agree with you 100%.


----------

